
Ask HN: How do you build a windowing system in the browser? - kweinber
Synology Diskstation DSM is an entire Finder interface in Javascript complete with a windowing system.  I&#x27;ve never seen anything like it in a browser.  How would someone build something like that?  Are there frameworks or go-to libraries you would start with?
======
tenken
[https://www.sitepoint.com/community/t/tool-to-make-a-full-
gu...](https://www.sitepoint.com/community/t/tool-to-make-a-full-gui/12852/3)

Synology uses EXTjs

------
actionowl
I've seen jQuery UI extended (by creating custom jQuery UI "widgets" that
extend the base widgets) to basically mimic a desktop experience complete with
window resize/minimize/maximize.

I don't have a link handy to that extension but it was built on:
[https://jqueryui.com/dialog/](https://jqueryui.com/dialog/) and
[https://api.jqueryui.com/jQuery.widget/](https://api.jqueryui.com/jQuery.widget/)

